# Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln



## Ben782 (13. Februar 2013)

#hHi Leute,#h
ich habe da ein paar Fragen die mir sicherlich der eine oder andere beantworten kann:
zum Beispiel

1. Was für eine Brandungsangel würdet ihr mir empfelen?

2. Welche Angelschnur wäre dafür zu empfelen?

3. Welche Montagen sind gut geeignet?

Nutze mom. diese Montage







Natürlich bin ich für alle Tipps die ihr mir in Bezug auf´s Brandungsangeln bzw. Surfcasting geben würdet sehr dankbar.:m


----------



## forellen tommy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

HY das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus wo genau willst du den angeln?

die montage ist nicht schlecht ich benutze selbst leuchtende perlen vor dem haken!  

wegen der rute meine brandungsruten sind 3,90 von DAM sehr schöne ruten kommt aber auch drauf an wie weit du auswerfen musst platten muss man halt immer suchen 

lg tommy bei fragen einfach melden


----------



## Ben782 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Hi Tommy, |wavey:

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort und entschuldigung das ich so lange nicht auf deinen Beitrag geantwortet habe.

Also ich Angle zur Zeit mit einer 

Caperlan 420 Essential
Rute: - Teleskoprute 
- 5 Elemente aus Glasfaser
- Rollenhalter: salzwasserresistente Schraubhalterung
- 4+1 geklebte Ringe
- Wurfgewicht 100g - 200g

Rolle Sea  70 : 
-1 Kugellager
- mikrometrische Frontbremse
- Verhältnis / Schnureinzug: 4,5:1 ,74 m/Umdrehung
- Gewicht: 594 g
- Schnurkapazität in m/mm : 270/0,45 220/0,50 180/0,55 
- in lbs.yds: 15/430 20/360 25/260

Köder :

- kleine Sardienenstückchen (auf die Haken aufgefädelt)
- kleine kompl. Sadellen (mit Ködernadel auf Haken aufgefädelt)
- Seeringelwurm (ver de chalut)
-  kleine Stücke von kleineren Tintenfischen

 Das Gebiet in dem ich zumeist versuche zu Angeln kannst du auf der Karte Erkennen.

Leider habe ich bissher immer nur erfolglos, nach eineigen Stunden meinen Angelplatz geräumt und bin Leer nach Hause gegangen.:c

Wenn du mir noch ein paar Tipps geben könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

Glg Ben


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Das Gebiet sieht in Googlemaps doch recht vielversprechend aus... Und Fisch gibts da auch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLHEORYLGLo

Was machen die denn da anders als Du?


----------



## Ben782 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Franky

wenn ich das wüsste...

Vielleicht sollte ich, wie die Jungs im YouTube Video, mich eher aufs Nachtangeln konzentrieren, vieleicht sind die Zeiten wärend des Sonnenaufgangs und des Sonnenuntergangs, einfach nicht die richtigen Zeiten. Ansonsten mache ich nichts anders als die Anderen angler dort.

Lg Ben


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Naja, wenn Du der "einzige" Angler dort bist, würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen, ob das denn so richtig ist, wie, wann und wo Du tust... 
Einfache Montagen, kleinere Haken, verschiedene Entfernungen ausprobieren... Mehr kann man von hier aus nicht großartig Tipps geben.
Ausser: schau wie die Einheimischen tun... :m


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Franky- vermutlich mehr -wann :m


----------



## Ben782 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fragen zum Thema Brandungsangeln*

Ok, dann werde ich es mal mit Nachtangeln versuchen.
Ich habe schon einige verschiedene Montagen versucht, zumeist halt Grundmontagen, da mir Blinker und Gummi-Fisch (auf kleinere Allroundrute) durch versteckte Felsen im Wasser, regelmäßig abgerissen sind und Posenmontagen bekomme ich nicht all zu weit raus. Vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand von euch mal ein paar Montagen die Ihr für empfehlenswert haltet, an euren Beitrag anhängen. Danke


----------

